# New Person who finally found the intro thread!



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome! So glad there is another OTTB lover here, your mare sounds like a sweetheart. Horses are much more reliable then men eh?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome! This place is great to learn and have a laugh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Carrot deal?*

Hello,

Did you say your name was Tracy? I am also from WA. I live in Bellevue and ride out of Bridle State Park. I am land locked, as I have no trailer.
Are you anywhere nearby?

Caroline

What the heck is "carrot deal'?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Tracy!  Good luck with your OTTB mare. They make excellent dressage horses (I do lower level dressage as well and enjoy hacking out).


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

tinyliny:

I am north of Bellingham so a wee bit far from you.

The carrot deal is finding the carrots to "HOARD" for lack of better term...the darn carrot finders at the top of the page..it tells you where they are..and you go get it before someone else does. A carrot count is on your avatar and name thingie. I have no idea what it all means really...or if it means anything..just trying to have fun and get in involved. 

Thanks all for the welcome!


----------

